# wine making bench



## Rocky (Nov 1, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a quick and dirty workbench, he or she might want to check this one out at the Home Depot. It looks good to me although I might reinforce it with gussets but the price is right and they occasionally go on sale.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Signature-Development-72-in-Fold-Out-Wood-Workbench-WKBNCH72X22/203083493


----------



## NorCal (Nov 1, 2016)

Just showing the piece I made. Having it sturdy with a lower shelf is important.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 1, 2016)

Rocky said:


> If anyone is looking for a quick and dirty workbench, he or she might want to check this one out at the Home Depot. It looks good to me although I might reinforce it with gussets but the price is right and they occasionally go on sale.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Signature-Development-72-in-Fold-Out-Wood-Workbench-WKBNCH72X22/203083493



Nice for the price, but looks to need some diagonal support to prevent side-to-side movement (wobble). Goodness knows things can get wobbly in this business


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 1, 2016)

@NorCal That is still one of the coolest logos ever.


----------



## terrymck (Nov 1, 2016)

That's a good find, Rocky. By the time one buys the lumber and hardware it would be hard to make it for that price.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 1, 2016)

Hard to beat that price @Rocky. I considered this from Harbor Freight before building my own. About twice the cost of the home depot bench but seems more sturdy and has drawers.
Mike


----------



## AZMDTed (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm with Norcal on this, having a good lower shelf, with height to store carboys, and hopefully even enough to open them up without having to pull them out is high value quality of a bench in my opinion. Perhaps the lower shelf could be installed lower on these, but the Home Depot one is only 35" tall. A carboy might fit underneath with a lowered shelf, but the wine wouldn't be accessible. The one with two drawers would probably not fit carboys under either, but the drawers sure would come in handy.


----------



## FreddyC (Nov 1, 2016)

I bought an old dresser off Craig's List, added a couple extra "legs" to the bottom and covered with 3/4" plywood. That way I have drawers for all the extra stuff I need to store.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 1, 2016)

@Krafty: "Hard to beat that price @Rocky. I considered this from Harbor Freight before building my own. About twice the cost of the home depot bench but seems more sturdy and has drawers."

Mike, I have looked at that bench from Harbor Freight a couple of times because I do some woodworking. I just have not pulled the trigger on it. I have seen it for under $100 but not lately.

@Floandgary: "Nice for the price, but looks to need some diagonal support to prevent side-to-side movement (wobble). Goodness knows things can get wobbly in this business."

I agree Gary. It may be semantics but that is what I meant by "gussets." 

This thing sets up quickly. The legs fold up into the underside of the top and all you have to do is add the shelf. The position of the shelf is fixed when purchased but I don't think it would be a big thing to lower the cross braces and move it downward. I just thought is was a nice alternative to have the thing all cut to size and assembled.


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 2, 2016)

Rocky said:


> @Krafty: "Hard to beat that price @Rocky. I considered this from Harbor Freight before building my own. About twice the cost of the home depot bench but seems more sturdy and has drawers."
> 
> Mike, I have looked at that bench from Harbor Freight a couple of times because I do some woodworking. I just have not pulled the trigger on it. I have seen it for under $100 but not lately.
> 
> ...



Rocky,,, sorry about that. I jumped on it too quickly and did not process the "gusset"


----------

